# AMD Radeon RX 480: Test-Übersicht und erste Benchmarks



## David Martin (29. Juni 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *AMD Radeon RX 480: Test-Übersicht und erste Benchmarks* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: AMD Radeon RX 480: Test-Übersicht und erste Benchmarks


----------



## Seegurkensalat (29. Juni 2016)

Da bleibe ich wohl bei meiner 970 OC.


----------



## Rabowke (29. Juni 2016)

Irgendwie sind die ersten Benchmarks nicht so geil ...


----------



## smutjesmooth (29. Juni 2016)

Gefällt mir nicht so die Karte. Sollte eigentlich meine GTX 760 2 GB ersetzen. Nun warte ich erstmal auf die 1060 von Nvidia. Energieeffizienz ist bei der 480 ja schick aber die durchwachsene Leistung sagt mir gar nicht zu. Noch läuft ja alles sauber auf meiner GTX760. Sollte die 1060 auch so eine Gurke sein gibts ja noch genug Alternativen in Form einer GTX 970 gebraucht zum Beispiel die immer günstiger bei ebay und Co zu finden sind. 
Also war das wieder nur heiße Luft vom AMD Marketing ..............


----------



## Spassbremse (29. Juni 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Irgendwie sind die ersten Benchmarks nicht so geil ...



Wolltest Du Dir nicht eh eine GTX 1080 holen?


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juni 2016)

Für mich sieht das noch nach einem Optimierungsbedarf bei den Treibern aus, denn bei manchen Games klar vor der GTX 970 auch über der R9 390X, bei anderen wiederum klar drunter...   aber die 4GB für nur 215€? Das wäre dann selbst im schlechtesten Falle quasi ein GTX 960-Killer


----------



## Emke (29. Juni 2016)

Der Preis ist ein Knaller, da kann man nix sagen. Aber die Leistung, da hab ich mir ehrlich gesagt mehr erhofft.


----------



## Spiritogre (29. Juni 2016)

Verstehe nicht, wie man bei ca. 250 Euro auf die Leistung meckern kann, die ca. bei der 970 bzw. der 390 liegt, also Karten der 300 - 400 Euro Klasse aus der Vorgängergeneration. Damit ist die Karte ein ganz normaler Generationssprung wie er immer üblich war. Das ist nur wegen dem Kuddelmuddel insbesondere im letzten Jahr ein wenig untergegangen. Und ich verstehe auch nicht, wie irgendwer geglaubt hat, er bekommt hier jetzt für 250 Euro die Leistung von Karten die jetzt im Handel noch 500 - 700 Euro oder gar mehr kosten. Wie naiv kann man eigentlich sein?


----------



## Atuan (29. Juni 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Für mich sieht das noch nach einem Optimierungsbedarf bei den Treibern aus, denn bei manchen Games klar vor der GTX 970 auch über der R9 390X, bei anderen wiederum klar drunter...   aber die 4GB für nur 215€? Das wäre dann selbst im schlechtesten Falle quasi ein GTX 960-Killer



Jupp... Die doch recht extremen Schwankungen stinken gar sehr arg nach einem unausgegorenem Treiber. Kann irgendwie nicht angehen, dass die 390X in Far Cry 4 satte 21% schneller als die 480 ist, aber in GTA V plötzlich 1% dahinter liegt. Im Vergleich zu irgendeiner Nvidia GPU, würde ich das ja noch einsehen... Aber so ein Unterschied zwischen zwei AMDs? Das ist nicht normal... Könnte man die 480 per Treiber konstant auf 390X-Niveau bringen, wäre sie extrem attraktiv (trotz des weiterhin enttäuschenden Stromverbrauchs, vrglichen mit Nvidia).


----------



## Odin333 (29. Juni 2016)

Auf heise.de
"Äußerst problematisch ist die Tatsache, dass die Radeon RX 480 beim Spielen allein aus dem für höchstens 75 Watt spezifizierten PCIe-Steckplatz des Mainboards bis zu 88 Watt zieht. Dies kann bei manchen Mainboards zu Instabilitäten führen."

Das soll doch wohl ein Witz sein!?


----------



## Alisis1990 (29. Juni 2016)

Also ich habe schon Minimum die Leistung einer r9 390 (non x) erwartet. 

Da bin ich schon ein wenig enttäuscht. Aber für die 255€ bleibt das doch ein recht guter Deal. Wenn partner Hersteller da einen 2. Stromanschlüsse anbringen und die Deadline nicht unbedingt bei 150w liegen muss sehe ich da doch Potenzial in der Karte. 

Meine 280 kann auch erst punkten wenn ich im Treiber den Stromverbrauch auf +20% stelle ^.^ da habe ich mal ganz schnell ca 30% mehr Leistung ohne das ich überhaupt was am Takt gemacht habe. 

Also mein Eindruck ist recht durchwachsen. Zu meiner Karte ein super Leistungssprung und wenn sich Sie Probleme auf Seiten des Treibers beheben lassen wird diese wohl meine nächste Karte. 
Wenn da nicht die gtx 1060 dazwischen funkt 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bonkic (29. Juni 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht, wie man bei ca. 250 Euro auf die Leistung meckern kann, die ca. bei der 970 bzw. der 390 liegt, also Karten der 300 - 400 Euro Klasse aus der Vorgängergeneration. Damit ist die Karte ein ganz normaler Generationssprung wie er immer üblich war. Das ist nur wegen dem Kuddelmuddel insbesondere im letzten Jahr ein wenig untergegangen. Und ich verstehe auch nicht, wie irgendwer geglaubt hat, er bekommt hier jetzt für 250 Euro die Leistung von Karten die jetzt im Handel noch 500 - 700 Euro oder gar mehr kosten. Wie naiv kann man eigentlich sein?



na ja, ich kann die enttäuschung in teilen schon nachvollziehen.
in der praxis leistet die rx 480 -aktuell (!)- offenbar nicht wirklich mehr (=kaum merkbar) als eine inzwischen genauso teure gtx 970. 
wie und ob sich die 8 gb ram wirklich auszahlen, oder ob sie schlicht überdimensioniert sind für eine karte dieser leistungsklasse, wage ich stand jetzt nicht zu beurteilen. momentan zahlen sie sich aber, was ich gesehen habe, nicht aus. 
auch was mit treibern noch rauszuholen bleibt natürlich abzuwarten.

die energieeffizienz, obwohl jetzt zugebenermaßen nicht wirklich ausschlaggebend, ist ein mittlerer witz.
dass sie mehr aus dem pcie-slot saugt als eigentlich spezifiziert, halte ich jetzt einfach mal für einen bug, der durch treiber-/ firmware-updates behoben wird.

und unter einberechnung all dessen ist das größte problem dieser karte: sie ist von amd!
das mag nicht fair sein, aber amd hat nun einmal nicht das tollste image. wer beim identischen preis eine nvidia-karte bekommt, greift - behauptet ich- in aller regel zu der. 

aber mal abwarten, was da noch kommt, also custom-designs und updates.
ich bin jetzt jedenfalls erstmal unschlüssig.


----------



## Alisis1990 (29. Juni 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> na ja, ich kann die enttäuschung in teilen schon nachvollziehen.
> in der praxis leistet die rx 480 -aktuell (!)- offenbar nicht wirklich mehr (=kaum merkbar) als eine inzwischen genauso teure gtx 970.
> wie und ob sich die 8 gb ram wirklich auszahlen, oder ob sie schlicht überdimensioniert sind für eine karte dieser leistungsklasse, wage ich stand jetzt nicht zu beurteilen. momentan zahlen sie sich aber, was ich gesehen habe, nicht aus.
> auch was mit treibern noch rauszuholen bleibt natürlich abzuwarten.
> ...


Naja  bei gleichem Preis habe ich in letzter Zeit eher zu amd gegriffen da sie oft die selbe Leistung oder mehr boten (mittelklasse) als das Pendant von Nvidia. Oft waren sie eher sogar günstiger ^.^. Und heutzutage bin ich froh ne 3gb r9 280 zu haben und keine Karte mit nur 2gb (gtx760)


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (29. Juni 2016)

Puh ! Da werde ich sicherlich nochmal in die Warteschleife gehen...

Das Problem mit dem PCI-Strom finde ich aber merkwürdig. Abwarten...


----------



## Klauzzi (29. Juni 2016)

Schade AMD- ich habe gehofft das ihr eine etwas günstigere Alternative zur GeForce 1070 im Programm habt. Aber so macht es wirklich keinen Sinn eine Karte von AMD zu kaufen. Die Geforce bringt bei 230 Euro Mehr Preis und das in der Founders Edition einen erheblichen Leistungssprung. In ein paar Monaten wird sie für um die 400 Euro erhältlich sein, wieso man dann bitte AMD kaufen sollte bei der Konfiguration eines Gamer PC´s frage ich mich wirklich.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juni 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht, wie man bei ca. 250 Euro auf die Leistung meckern kann, die ca. bei der 970 bzw. der 390 liegt, also Karten der 300 - 400 Euro Klasse aus der Vorgängergeneration. Damit ist die Karte ein ganz normaler Generationssprung wie er immer üblich war. Das ist nur wegen dem Kuddelmuddel insbesondere im letzten Jahr ein wenig untergegangen. Und ich verstehe auch nicht, wie irgendwer geglaubt hat, er bekommt hier jetzt für 250 Euro die Leistung von Karten die jetzt im Handel noch 500 - 700 Euro oder gar mehr kosten. Wie naiv kann man eigentlich sein?



Die GTX 970 und R9 390 gibt es halt inzwischen auch schon für nur 250€ - insofern wäre es ein wenig enttäuschend, wenn die RX 480 für 250-270€ nur gleichgut oder gar etwas drunter läge.

Würden die GTX 970 und R9 390 bei 300€ Plus bleiben, dann wäre die RX 480 8GB selbst dann, wenn die eher schwächeren Benchmarks ein korrektes Bild wiedergeben, eine super Karte für ihren Preis von 250-270€. Da wäre man fast schon dumm, wenn man nur wegen ein paar wenigen % mehr Leistung eine GTX 970 mit nur 4GB für 300€ nimmt


----------



## svd (29. Juni 2016)

Schade, bin auch eher enttäuscht. 
Ich meine, sie ist eine sehr gute FullHD-Karte für den neuen Mittelstand, wohl vor allem für Windows-10-User und wenn es attraktive Bundles (mit marketingtechnisch schlaueren, DX12 Spielen und 
keinen 5 Jahre alten Gurken, bitte) gibbet.

Wer Win-10 nicht mag, fährt mit einer gebrauchten 970 für 200-220€ eigentlich genauso gut. So wahnsinnig negativ scheinen sich die 3.5GB der 970 (FullHD) ja gar nicht auszuwirken.

Na schön. Wo sind die CrossFire-Benchmarks, bitte, die könnten vlt. interessant sein.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Juni 2016)

Klauzzi schrieb:


> Schade AMD- ich habe gehofft das ihr eine etwas günstigere Alternative zur GeForce 1070 im Programm habt. Aber so macht es wirklich keinen Sinn eine Karte von AMD zu kaufen. Die Geforce bringt bei 230 Euro Mehr Preis und das in der Founders Edition einen erheblichen Leistungssprung. In ein paar Monaten wird sie für um die 400 Euro erhältlich sein, wieso man dann bitte AMD kaufen sollte bei der Konfiguration eines Gamer PC´s frage ich mich wirklich.



der vergleich mit der 1070 ist doch wirklich absolut hanebüchen.
wie kann man da auch nur annähernd vergleichbare performance erwarten?



> In ein paar Monaten wird sie für um die 400 Euro erhältlich sein, wieso  man dann bitte AMD kaufen sollte bei der Konfiguration eines Gamer PC´s  frage ich mich wirklich.



weil selbst das immer noch 150 euro mehr wären?
mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass die 480x "in ein paar monaten" wohl auch noch im preis sinken dürfte, wenn wir von deinem szenario ausgehen, und dann vielleicht halb so viel kosten würde.


----------



## Scholdarr (29. Juni 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Schade, bin auch eher enttäuscht.
> Ich meine, sie ist eine sehr gute FullHD-Karte für den neuen Mittelstand, wohl vor allem für Windows-10-User und wenn es attraktive Bundles (mit marketingtechnisch schlaueren, DX12 Spielen und
> keinen 5 Jahre alten Gurken, bitte) gibbet.


Naja, für Aufrüster bestimmt, aber für mich als Win10 Nutzer, der bereits eine GTX 970 hat, ist die neue AMD-Generation damit nicht sonderlich interessant, auch nicht unter DX12.

Was ich auch überhaupt nicht verstehe ist, dass die RX 480 nur Feature Level 12.0 unterstützt unter DX12 und nicht wie die neuen nvidia Karten 12.1. Warum das so ist, weiß wohl auch nur AMD. 

Schade, so kommt natürlich keine echte Konkurrenz zustande.



> Na schön. Wo sind die CrossFire-Benchmarks, bitte, die könnten vlt. interessant sein.


Eher weniger imo. Zwei RX 480 kosten auch nicht weniger als eine GTX 1070 und damit hat man nicht den Ärger einer Multi-GPU Lösung...


----------



## Moonzone (29. Juni 2016)

*Ich verstehe die Aufregung!*

Leute einmal im Ernst,

So naiv war wahrscheinlich niemand zu glauben, dass die 480er schneller als die 1070 oder gleich auf seien wird.  Aber ich verstehe die Aufregung! 
Es besteht in meinen Augen für 380x oder 390Xer kein Grund zum "upgrade" auf die 480er. Weil es eben ein Schritt zurück (im Fall 390X) wäre, und im Fall 380x eben nur ein minimaler Schritt nach vorne wäre. Das regt natürlich etwa auf

Ich meine der Preis ist ok aber wenn ich mir die aktuellen GTX 970 Preise anschaue (ASUS Strix GTX 970 289€) oder aus dem eigenen Haus von AMD (MSI R9 390X 311€) dann ist diese Karte in meinen Augen für niemanden so wirklich interessant. Außer vielleicht bei einer neu Anschaffung in diesem Preis-Segment, wobei ich auch da wieder die par Euro (39€ - 61€) mehr für eine 390X oder 970er ausgeben würde- Wobei ich in diesem Fall eher die 390X Empfehlen würde, obwohl ich selbst eine 970er besitze aber man muss der Zukunft ins Auge sehen (GDDR Kapazitäten). Anhand der Benchmarks sieht man zwar das die 480er von der besseren Tesselation profitiert aber _scheinbar in vielen Spielen noch immer langsamer ist als eine GTX 970 (SIEHE NACHTRAG UNTEN)_. Zumindest aber ist die Karte schneller als sein direkter vergleichbarer Vorgänger wenn auch nur geringfügig und selbst Sapphire rät seinen Kunden nicht von einer 380er auf eine 480er up-zu-graden, da es praktisch so gut wie nichts bringt.

Also ich verstehe die Aufregung schon etwas

Nachtrag(WICHTIG):Ich würde mich auf jeden Fall für die 480 entscheiden anstatt die GTX 970 zu nehmen, würde ich eine neue Karte in diesem Preis Segment kaufen wollen. In vielen Benchmarks erreicht die 480 sogar fasst die Performance einer GTX 970 SSC und die DDR 8GB Situation bestärkt natürlich die Entscheidung bezüglich 480. In Full HD Gaming und in vielen WQHD Anwendungen sicherlich eine gute Entscheidung wenn man auf jeden Euro achtet und trotzdem eine anständige Leistung benötigt. Ich habe Benchmarks gesehen bei denen die GTX 480 in Doom (2016) bei WQHD Auflösung sagenhafte 60FPS erreicht. 
Wenn man jetzt noch in Betracht zieht das die Custom Layouts der 480er kommen und selbst das Referenz Layout, würde ich auf diese warten und dann zuschlagen sofern die GTX 960 diese Karte nicht aussticht sehe ich keine große Alternative außer der 480er.
Bitte bei Benchmarks aufpassen, es sind so viel unterschiedliche online das man leicht verwirrt werden könnte.



Liebe Grüße

Liebe Grüße aus Österreich


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juni 2016)

Klauzzi schrieb:


> Schade AMD- ich habe gehofft das ihr eine etwas günstigere Alternative zur GeForce 1070 im Programm habt. Aber so macht es wirklich keinen Sinn eine Karte von AMD zu kaufen.


 Das stimmt nur dann, wenn du beim Budget ziemlich genau das hast, was Dir eine GTX 1070 ermöglicht, Ansonsten ist das Käse. Was meinst du, wie oft Leute nen PC für maximal 800-900€ suchen - und da passt eine Karte für 250-300€ super, 450-500€ sind aber eindeutig zu viel. Selbst nur 400€ für die Grafikkarte wären zu viel, das käme höchstens mit Ach und Krach hin, wenn du beim Rest des PC nur Billigteile nimmst...   und so wie man nvidia kennt, wird die GTX 1070 sowieso niemals im Leben schon in ein paar Monaten für nur 400€ zu haben sein. Nvidia hält die Preise aller Erfahrung nach meistens sogar bis zum Release der Folgegeneration auf einem Level. 




> Die Geforce bringt bei 230 Euro Mehr Preis und das in der Founders Edition einen erheblichen Leistungssprung. In ein paar Monaten wird sie für um die 400 Euro erhältlich sein, wieso man dann bitte AMD kaufen sollte bei der Konfiguration eines Gamer PC´s frage ich mich wirklich.


 So wie man nvidia kennt, wird die GTX 1070 sowieso niemals im Leben schon in ein paar Monaten für nur 400€ zu haben sein. Nvidia hält die Preise aller Erfahrung nach meistens sogar bis zum Release der Folgegeneration auf einem Level. und wenn du unterstellst, dass Nvidia die Preise senkst, dann würde das ja auch auf AMD zutreffen...  UND: wenn du von erst "in ein paar Monaten" sprichst, dann könnte es sein, dass es bis dahin eine neue, stärkere AMD-Karte gibt, die vlt der 1070 Konkurrenz macht - schon mal daran gedacht? ^^


Mit der RX 480 ging es AMD ja auch nie um einen "Angriff" auf die 400-500€-Preisklasse.


----------



## Scholdarr (29. Juni 2016)

Das Problem ist imo ja gerade, dass derzeit noch keine neue Karte im "Sweet-Spot" vieler Zocker, also im Bereich zwischen 250€ und 350€ vorgestellt wurde. Die GTX 1070 ist zu teuer, die RX 480 zu billig (bzw. bietet zu wenig).

Hoffentlich kommen da noch GTX 1060 und RX 490, die sich mit gutem P/L-Verhältnis in diesen Bereich eingliedern. Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung, warum genau dieser Sweet-Spot von beiden Herstellern bei der neuen Generation bisher noch verwaist ist...


----------



## OField (29. Juni 2016)

Verstehe nicht wieso man mit Gewalt unbedingt einen 6er pin drauf kloppen musste.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juni 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Das Problem ist imo ja gerade, dass derzeit noch keine neue Karte im "Sweet-Spot" vieler Zocker, also im Bereich zwischen 250€ und 350€ vorgestellt wurde. Die GTX 1070 ist zu teuer, die RX 480 zu billig (bzw. bietet zu wenig).


 das ist jetzt aber jammern auf hohem Niveau   lange Zeit hattest du bei 250-300 GAR nix und bei 300-350€ halt die GTX 970 und R9 390. Und es fehlte leistungsseitig an sich schon IMMER was zwischen einer R9 390X/GTX 980 und GTX 980 Ti. Das ist also nix Neues: die 1070 leistet so viel wie eine GTX 980 Ti, d.h. an sich hast du leistungsmäßig zwischen einer GTX 980 und 980 Ti keine neue Auswahl. Dass du nun aber auch nichts lohnenswertes für 300-350€ findest hat viel mehr damit zu tun, dass eben eine GTX 970 und R9 390 inzwischen viel günstiger geworden ist und die GTX 980 ihren Aufpreis einfach nicht wert ist, obwohl sie nur noch unter 400€ kostet, teils nur 350-370€. 

und zwischen der 1070 und 980 liegen an sich ja auch "nur" ca. 35% Leistung. D.h. du verlangst an sich eine Karte, die 10-15% besser als eine GTX 980 ist, aber nur 350€ kostet?


@OField: MUSS man doch nicht. Die Partnerhersteller können auch OC.Versionen rausbringen mit 8Pin oder 2x 6Pin. Gibt es bei der GTX 960 und 970 ja auch, dass es da nicht immer der Referenz entspricht.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Juni 2016)

Moonzone schrieb:


> ich würde diese Karte für gaming nicht kaufen



das ist jetzt natürlich ein wieder viel zu hartes urteil.
der chip ist natürlich für gaming geeignet.
die rx480 liefert für ~ 250 euro sehr gute gaming-performance in fullhd.
sogar die kleinere variante genügt noch vollauf. 
und das ist für die breite masse bzw eher sogar für die oberen 9,5 von 10% völlig ausreichend.
wir verlieren ja völlig die realität aus den augen, schaut euch mal an, auf welchen rigs die allermeisten steam-user unterweg sind...

wenn du extreme ansprüche 4k, downsampling etc. hast, dann ist das natürlich nix für dich.
aber dann investierst du auch nicht lediglich in diesem preisbereich.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juni 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das ist jetzt natürlich ein wieder viel zu hartes urteil
> der chip ist natürlich für gaming geeignet.
> die rx480 liefert für ~ 250 euro sehr gute gaming-performance in fullhd.
> sogar die kleinere variante genügt noch vollauf.


  Jo, und ETLICHE user wollen nicht mehr als 200-250€ für eine Grafikkarte ausgeben, und da bietet die RX 480 selbst dann, wenn man die schlechteren Werte als Maßstab nimmt, eine gute Leistung. Sonst wären ja auch die ganzen Leute mit Zb einer GTX 970 mit einer für Gaming "ungeeigneten" Karte unterwegs... 

Ich hab eine R9 290, und die reicht mir aktuell noch super aus für alles auf hohen Details und sogar WQHD. und viele haben ja sogar "nur" ein GTX 960 und sind damit zufrieden...


Ich selber kaufe auch eher alle 2 jahre was für 200-300€, als dass ich 400-600€ ausgebe, was dann auch nur 6-12 Monate länger "hält"


----------



## Spassbremse (29. Juni 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommen da noch GTX 1060 und RX 490, die sich mit gutem P/L-Verhältnis in diesen Bereich eingliedern. Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung, warum genau dieser Sweet-Spot von beiden Herstellern bei der neuen Generation bisher noch verwaist ist...



Ob die GTX 1060 mit 3GB wirklich interessant ist, bleibt abzuwarten. Die 6GB Variante mag da schon spannender sein, aber wie ich NV einschätze, werden sie diesen "Sweet Spot" bis zum Maximum ausreizen und die Karte wird sich letztlich bei 320-360€ einpendeln...


----------



## WeeFilly (29. Juni 2016)

Dennoch interessant. Besonders gut finde ich, dass man die Wahl zwischen 8GB und 4GB RAM hat - denn wenn man "nur" fullHD spielt, reichen 4 GB ja in aller Regel aus. Da wäre alles andere unnötig.


----------



## Scholdarr (29. Juni 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> und zwischen der 1070 und 980 liegen an sich ja auch "nur" ca. 35% Leistung. D.h. du verlangst an sich eine Karte, die 10-15% besser als eine GTX 980 ist, aber nur 350€ kostet?


Ja, natürlich. Schon mal was von technischem Fortschritt gehört? Wenn es keine wesentlichen Verbesserungen gäbe, könnten sich nvidia und AMD die neue Generation gleich ganz sparen. 

Von einer neuen Generation erwarte ich eine wesentlich bessere Performance zum gleichen Preis, sprich z.B. eine Karte zum Einführungspreis der 970, die mindestens 30% mehr Leistung hat. Dass die alten Generationen dann natürlich massiv an Wert verlieren, liegt in der Natur der Sache.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juni 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ja, natürlich. Schon mal was von technischem Fortschritt gehört? Wenn es keine wesentlichen Verbesserungen gäbe, könnten sich nvidia und AMD die neue Generation gleich ganz sparen.
> 
> Von einer neuen Generation erwarte ich eine wesentlich bessere Performance zum gleichen Preis, sprich z.B. eine Karte zum Einführungspreis der 970, die mindestens 30% mehr Leistung hat. Dass die alten Generationen dann natürlich massiv an Wert verlieren, liegt in der Natur der Sache.


  das hast du ja aktuell, nur galt im 500€-Bereich: die 1070 vs 980. Oder auch "rechnerisch" mit der RX 480: etwas besser als eine R9 390 und für 250€ - das ist "pro Euro" dann auch eine klare Steigerung, weil du die Leistung, die bis vor kurzem 300-350€ kostete, nun 50-100€ günstiger bekommst. 

Was fehlt ist halt eine Karte, die 350-400€ kostet und auch GENAU das leistet, was deren Preis ausdrückt, nämlich irgendwas zwischen einer R9 390 und GTX 1070.  Aber da muss man noch abwarten, jetzt sind halt grad 2-3 neue Karten raus -  man kann ja auch nicht verlangen, dass ZUERST die "Lücke" geschlossen wird und man andere, fertige Karten deswegen zurückhält


----------



## Scholdarr (29. Juni 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was fehlt ist halt eine Karte, die 350-400€ kostet und auch GENAU das leistet, was deren Preis ausdrückt, nämlich irgendwas zwischen einer R9 390 und GTX 1070.


Also genau das, was ich geschrieben habe... 



WeeFilly schrieb:


> Dennoch interessant. Besonders gut finde ich, dass man die Wahl zwischen 8GB und 4GB RAM hat - denn wenn man "nur" fullHD spielt, reichen 4 GB ja in aller Regel aus. Da wäre alles andere unnötig.


Für alles oberhalb von 1080p hat die Karte allerdings nicht wirklich genug Schmackes. Von daher sind die 8GB dann auch irgendwo sinnlos...


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juni 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Für alles oberhalb von 1080p hat die Karte allerdings nicht wirklich genug Schmackes. Von daher sind die 8GB dann auch irgendwo sinnlos...


 also, meine R9 290 lässt in WQHD noch alles problemlos zu, auch auf hohen Details. Und wenn die das packt, dann auch eine RX 480


----------



## Scholdarr (30. Juni 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, meine R9 290 lässt in WQHD noch alles problemlos zu, auch auf hohen Details. Und wenn die das packt, dann auch eine RX 480


Für hohe Details @WQHD brauchst du aber auch keine 8GB VRAM.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Für hohe Details @WQHD brauchst du aber auch keine 8GB VRAM.


 Du schriebst aber "für alles oberhalb 1080p"   und ich wäre mir nicht so sicher, ob nicht je nach Spiel inkl. HD-Texturen nicht doch mehr als 4GB durchaus mal Sinn machen... ^^   zb Schatten Mordors verlangt an sich mehr als 6GB - lief bei mir aber trotzdem flüssig, ich vermute mal, dass da eben die nötigen Dinge trotzdem schnell genug geladen werden und unnötige wieder aus dem RAM verbannt wurden.


----------



## Scholdarr (30. Juni 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du schriebst aber "für alles oberhalb 1080p"   und ich wäre mir nicht so sicher, ob nicht je nach Spiel inkl. HD-Texturen nicht doch mehr als 4GB durchaus mal Sinn machen... ^^   zb Schatten Mordors verlangt an sich mehr als 6GB - lief bei mir aber trotzdem flüssig, ich vermute mal, dass da eben die nötigen Dinge trotzdem schnell genug geladen werden und unnötige wieder aus dem RAM verbannt wurden.


Jaja, ich meinte das aber schon im Kontext der Karte. Sicherlich sind 8GB nice to have, aber bei der Basisschnelligkeit der Karte auch nicht wirklich erforderlich. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger wollte ich sagen.


----------



## Alisis1990 (30. Juni 2016)

Evtl. Sieht das ganze bei vr dann aber anders aus. So wie ich das verstanden habe, haben die doch eine Technik entwickelt die das spielen auf 2 Monitoren oder halt VR, was ja im Grundsatz das selbe ist, effizienter zu machen.

Oder vertuhe ich mich da gerade?

Aber wenn man darauf hinaus will, könnten die 8gb doch wieder Sinn ergeben. Ok wahrscheinlich hätten es 6Gb auch getan aber wenn schon denn schon 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bonkic (30. Juni 2016)

wie gamestar darauf kommt, der 480 eine "sehr gute energieeffizienz" (wertung: 9/10) zu attestieren, würde mich mal interessieren. 

vom kauf der referenz-karten kann man eigentlich nur abraten.
und wenn die custom-designs verfügbar sind, wird wohl auch schon die gtx 1060 verfügbar sein.
da wird man preis und leistung abwarten müssen (effizienter wird sie wohl garantiert sein).
sollte es da keine großen unterschiede geben, dann bin ich gespannt, wie schnell die preise der 480 purzeln...


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wie gamestar darauf kommt, der 480 eine "sehr gute energieeffizienz" (wertung: 9/10) zu attestieren, würde mich mal interessieren.


 wieso sollte die Karte keine gute Wertung bekommen für die Effizienz? ^^ Mit nur einem PCIe 6Pin defintiv schneller als eine GTX 960 und oft schneller als eine 970 oder R9 390 - wieso sollte das bitte NICHT ein gut bis sehr gut verdienen? ^^




> vom kauf der referenz-karten kann man eigentlich nur abraten.
> und wenn die custom-designs verfügbar sind, wird wohl auch schon die gtx 1060 verfügbar sein.


 kommt die 1060 echt schon in den nächsten 1-3 Wochen? Wusste ich gar nicht ^^


----------



## Bonkic (30. Juni 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> wieso sollte die Karte keine gute Wertung bekommen für die Effizienz? ^^ Mit nur einem PCIe 6Pin defintiv schneller als eine GTX 960 und oft schneller als eine 970 oder R9 390 - wieso sollte das bitte NICHT ein gut bis sehr gut verdienen? ^^



weil sie mehr schluckt als die deutlich schnelleren pascal-karten (auch im idle), mithin also auch deutlich ineffizienter ist.
sie ist effizienter als die vorgänger aus eigenem hause, das mag stimmen. nur kann das alleine wohl kaum zählen. 
hinzu kommt noch, dass sie aktuell mehr aus dem pcie-slot zieht als eigentlich "erlaubt". ein völliges unding.



> kommt die 1060 echt schon in den nächsten 1-3 Wochen? Wusste ich gar nicht ^^



angeblich mitte juli, ja.


----------



## Gemar (30. Juni 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wie gamestar darauf kommt, der 480 eine "sehr gute energieeffizienz" (wertung: 9/10) zu attestieren, würde mich mal interessieren.
> 
> vom kauf der referenz-karten kann man eigentlich nur abraten.
> und wenn die custom-designs verfügbar sind, wird wohl auch schon die gtx 1060 verfügbar sein.
> ...



Aktuell im Mittelklassebereich ist die RX 480 nun mal einfach sehr energieeffizient.
Sie ist eine Ecke schneller als die GTX 970 und verbraucht in Relation gleich viel Strom.
Selbst mit der GTX 960 kann sie in Relation fast gleichziehen.
Vor allem hat sie zukunftssichere ECHTE 8GB VRam. 
Zudem ist sie unheimlich günstig: 50€ weniger als eine GTX 970.

Schaut man sich die teure GTX 1070 an, dann ist es unglaublich, wie wenig Strom die braucht: 25% weniger als die RX 480 und hat trotzdem 40% mehr Leistung.
Der Haken ist der Preis: Die GTX kostet gut das doppelte.
Jetzt wird es allerdings spannend wie die GTX 1060 in ca. 3 Wochen abschneidet.
Die wird sehr wahrscheinlich noch sparsamer sein und die RX 480 in dieser Beziehung sehr alt aussehen lassen.
Ich rechne aber nicht damit, dass der Preis unter die RX 480 kommt. Allerdings wird dies die Leistung in Relation mit dem Verbrauch sehr wahrscheinlich aufwiegen können.

Von daher kann man sagen: Ja die RX 480 ist aktuell gesehen sehr energieeffizient. Das kann aber in 3 Wochen schon wieder ganz anders aussehen.
Ich bin auch gerade etwas enttäuscht von den Verbrauchs-Werten der RX. Kommt da noch etwas weiteres von AMD? Fury ..., irgendwas?


----------



## Spiritogre (30. Juni 2016)

Ich würde beim Stromverbrauch ohnehin nicht immer so ein Drama draus machen. Abgesehen jetzt von diesem PCI-Problem der Stock-480er. Tatsache ist doch, dass die Karten meist im Idle dahinvegetieren und kaum was ziehen. Um wirklich was bei der Stromrechnung zu merken müsste eine stromhungrigere Karte täglich mehrere Stunden voll am Anschlag laufen. Dann kostet das am Ende des Jahres vielleicht 10 - 20 Euro mehr. 

Apropos, ich persönlich kaufe nur Karten zwischen 200 und 250 Euro, im Ausnahmefall würde ich vielleicht bis zu 300 zahlen aber das halte ich für unwahrscheinlich. Im vergangenen Herbst habe ich mir eine R9 380 gekauft und bin damit voll zufrieden. Die Sapphire Toxic mit 4GB hat damals knapp 230 Euro gekostet. Ich spiele Full HD auf einem gutem 60Hz Monitor. Bei den meisten Spielen komme ich bei maximalen Einstellungen (also Ultra-Settings) locker auf die 60 FPS und mehr. Bei einigen neueren und grafisch hoch anspruchvollen Spielen liege ich da meist immer noch bei ca. 30 - 40 FPS. Wobei man ohnehin viele Einstellungen runterschrauben kann ohne das zumindest ich einen grafischen Unterschied wahrnehme. Und dann kommt die 380 auch da wieder auf die 60 FPS. 
Würde ich mir jetzt erst eine Karte kaufen, dann würde ich wohl zur 480 greifen, wahrscheinlich sogar nur zum 4GB Modell. Allerdings natürlich kein Custom-Modell sondern auf jeden Fall Sapphire oder einen ähnlich guten Hersteller mit gutem Kühlsystem. Dann könnte ich da mit einer 250 Euro Karte alle Spiele am Anschlag problemlos zocken und bräuchte mich nicht mit dem herausfinden optimaler Settings rumschlagen. Das wäre aber auch der einzige Vorteil (deswegen habe ich damals auch nicht zur 970 oder 390 gegriffen. Der Aufpreis war mir die Mehrleistung einfach nicht wert).  

Es ist also immer eine Sache des Anspruchs. Und ich habe so das Gefühl, dass viele Gamer da mehr Geld ausgeben als sie eigentlich müssten, weil sie glauben, dass ihre Karte WQHD, 4K oder 120 FPS schaffen muss oder gar nicht checken, dass viele Benchmarks in hohen Auflösungen gemacht werden, die sie selbst gar nicht fahren.


----------



## Bonkic (30. Juni 2016)

Gemar schrieb:


> Schaut man sich die teure GTX 1070 an, dann ist es unglaublich, wie  wenig Strom die braucht: 25% weniger als die RX 480 und hat trotzdem 40%  mehr Leistung.



mir ging es um die energieffizienz. da ist der preis zunächst mal irrelevant.
die pascal-chips zeigen, was möglich wäre. das schafft amd nicht, nicht mal annähernd. 

ob das jetzt wirklich ein ko-kriterium ist, ist wieder ne andere frage.
ich versteh nur nicht, wofür gamestar da 9 von 10 punkten gibt. das war (siehe oben) mein aufhänger. 



			
				Spiritorge schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos, ich persönlich kaufe nur Karten zwischen 200 und 250 Euro, im  Ausnahmefall würde ich vielleicht bis zu 300 zahlen aber das halte ich  für unwahrscheinlich.



genau wie ich.
ich beurteile die 480 also nicht von oben herab aus der sicht eines enthusiasten, sondern war ernsthaft interessiert.


----------



## Gemar (30. Juni 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> mir ging es um die energieffizienz. da ist der preis zunächst mal irrelevant.
> die pascal-chips zeigen, was möglich wäre. das schafft amd nicht, nicht mal annähernd.
> ...


Nein! Du schreibst es doch selbst: "Was möglich wäre"! Ist aktuell aber nicht so.
Daher kann GameStar geben was sie wollen. Wie es in 2-3 Wochen aussieht weiß jetzt noch keiner! Man kann ja schließlich nicht auf Vermutungen Wertungen raushauen. Fakt ist, das AMD jetzt und heute eine Mittelklassekarte anbietet mit guter Energieeffiziens, da ist NVidia einfach zu spät dran. GameStar merkt ja auch trotzdem an, dass die RX nicht mit den neuen Modellen von NVidia mithalten kann.
Ansonsten sehe ich es ja genau wie Du und wahrscheinlich wie wir alle. Am Ende wird AMD sie einfach nur günstig anbieten können für jene denen die Effiziens egal ist oder dies nicht bewußt ist. Theoretisch müßte die Wertung in diesem Bereich für die RX dann wieder fallen (Nachtest?). Aber Vergeichswerte wird es dann ja wieder in Masse geben und das wird auch wieder Werbung für die GTX sein. Insofern sie die Erwartungen auch erfüllt.


----------



## Bonkic (30. Juni 2016)

Gemar schrieb:


> Nein! Du schreibst es doch selbst: "Was möglich wäre"! Ist aktuell aber nicht so..



hä? wie nein? 
jetzt steh ich grad auf dem schlauch.


----------



## Rabowke (30. Juni 2016)

Ich glaub Gemar versteht nicht, auf was du hinaus möchtest Bonkic ... 

Bonkic hat, richtigerweise, in den Raum geworfen, dass nVidia mit der aktuellen Pascal Generation zeigt, wie man schnelle und zugleich effiziente GPUs baut. Dabei ist der zweite Punkt, effizient, völlig los gelöst von der Rechenpower und dem damit verbundenen Preis zu betrachten.

nVidia zeigt, was *heute* mit einer Architektur möglich ist und am Spitzenreiter beim Thema Effizenz müssen sich eben alle messen lassen, die Grafikkarten *nach* dem Effizienzspitzenreiter veröffentlichen.

Sooooo schwer ist das nicht zu verstehen und IMO auch völlig logisch.


----------



## Gemar (30. Juni 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hä? wie nein?
> jetzt steh ich grad auf dem schlauch.



Ich meinte: Nein, es gibt keine Mittelklassekarte von Nvidia, die das belegt! Alles nur Wahrscheinlichkeit!
Und: Ja, AMDs Mittelklasse ist momentan die wohl Effizienteste für diese Leistung. Den Status hat sich AMD verdient. Wenn evtl auch nur für 3 Wochen. 



Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich glaub Gemar versteht nicht, auf was du hinaus möchtest Bonkic ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Natürlich hab ich das verstanden! 
Mir ging es nur darum, dass Bonkic nicht verstand, warum Gamestar auf die Effiziens 9/10 Punkte gab.
Dabei ist das doch nachvollziehbar und hab dies nun wirklich ausführlich erklärt. 

Ganz nebenbei hat auch GameStar im Test nahegelegt wozu die neue Generation fähig sein kann und in den High-End Modellen schon ist.
Lest Ihr nur die Punktewertungen?


----------



## Bonkic (30. Juni 2016)

Gemar schrieb:


> Mir ging es nur darum, dass Bonkic nicht verstand, warum Gamestar auf die Effiziens 9/10 Punkte gab.
> Dabei ist das doch nachvollziehbar und hab dies nun wirklich ausführlich erklärt.



wenn du meinst, dass ein golf der bei 100 kmh genauso viel verbraucht wie ein porsche mit 200, besonders effizient ist...
 na gut. dann ist das eben deine meinung. 

das solls dann aber bitte auch damit gewesen sein. so wichtig ist die gamestar jetzt auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Scholdarr (30. Juni 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Bonkic hat, richtigerweise, in den Raum geworfen, dass nVidia mit der aktuellen Pascal Generation zeigt, wie man schnelle und zugleich effiziente GPUs baut. Dabei ist der zweite Punkt, effizient, völlig los gelöst von der Rechenpower und dem damit verbundenen Preis zu betrachten.



Alleine es fehlt der Bezug.. 

Schnell und effizient sind relative Bezeichnung. Sie machen nur in einem vergleichenden Kontext Sinn. Da wir es hier aber mit einem Markt zu tun haben, wo überhaupt nur zwei Firmen entsprechende Produkte konstruieren, ist es mit der Vergleichbarkeit nicht so weit her. Und eigentlich haben wir keine Ahnung, was derzeit der Stand der Technik sein könnte. Wir könnten höchstens behaupten, dass nvidia einen technischen Vorsprung vor AMD habe.  

Dann frage ich mich aber doch, warum nvidia nicht auf den besten Videospeicher setzt, wenn sie technisch so weit vorne sind...


----------



## Gemar (30. Juni 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wenn du meinst, dass ein golf der bei 100 kmh genauso viel verbraucht wie ein porsche mit 200, besonders effizient ist...
> na gut. dann ist das eben deine meinung.
> das solls dann aber bitte auch damit gewesen sein. so wichtig ist die gamestar jetzt auch wieder nicht.


Meinte ich zwar nicht (Thema: Klassenbezogen), aber ja das solls damit gewesen sein.


----------



## Klauzzi (30. Juni 2016)

Schau dir mal den Sprung der 1070 zur 970 an. Wenn AMD da mithalten will, muss weit mehr kommen als das was diese Karte verspricht. Du bekommst ja heute mit einer 400 Euro Karte die Leistung einer 700 Euro Karte aus der Nivida Vorgängergeneration. Ich kann bei AMD keinen derartigen Leistungssprung bei der Nächsten Generation feststellen. AMD soll mal weiter billig Chips für die Konsolen bauen und sich aus dem PC Segment zurück ziehen. Dieses Jahr wird ein schwarzes Jahr für das PC Segment von AMD. Auch weil Nivida bei der Vorstellung der neuen Karten schneller war. Es ist abzusehen, das die 1070 der neue Verkaufsschlager werden wird. Und wenn die Jungs bei AMD was in der Birne hätten, hätten sie ein 50 Euro billigeres Gerät mit besserer Leistung auf den Markt gebracht.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2016)

Klauzzi schrieb:


> Schau dir mal den Sprung der 1070 zur 970 an. Wenn AMD da mithalten will, muss weit mehr kommen als das was diese Karte verspricht. Du bekommst ja heute mit einer 400 Euro Karte die Leistung einer 700 Euro Karte aus der Nivida Vorgängergeneration.


 Aha - und welche Kartes soll das sein? ^^  die 1070 kostet mindestens 470€, die kannst du also nicht meinen.  ^^   Aber wenn doch, dann ist da trotzdem ein kleiner Denkfehler oder eine Milchmädchenrechnung, nenn es wie Du willst:  denn die GTX 980 Ti war halt auch EXTREM überteuert, dass darf man nicht vergessen. Wenn du nun diese Leistung für "nur" 500€ bekommst, dann ist das an sich nur ein fairerer Preis, der schon lange überfällig war.

Ich hab da bei Kaufberatungen immer allen abgeraten, die GTX 980 Ti zu nehmen, außer die wollten UNBEDINGT diese Leistung. Denn +40% mehr FPS als mit einer GTX 970 oder R9 390, dafür dann bis vor kurzem mehr als der doppelte Preis, das war einfach nur unverschämt, nichts anderes. 

Da hat sich mit der GTX 1070 dann lediglich das Verhältnis zwischen Preis und Leistung auf ein normales bzw akzeptables Niveau relativiert: ca 60% Preisaufschlag für +40-45% Leistung ist "okay", nicht toll, aber halt viel besser als vorher. Durch die Preissenkung der GTX 970 und R9 390 auf 250-270€ ist aber wiederum ein Preis von ab 470€ auch schon wieder fast zu viel...    erst recht, da die RX 480 ja noch mal etwas schneller ist - da hast du am Ende ca 80-90% Aufpreis für die 1070 bei "nur" 35% mehr FPS...  ^^ 



> Ich kann bei AMD keinen derartigen Leistungssprung bei der Nächsten Generation feststellen. AMD soll mal weiter billig Chips für die Konsolen bauen und sich aus dem PC Segment zurück ziehen. Dieses Jahr wird ein schwarzes Jahr für das PC Segment von AMD.


 woher weißt du denn, was noch kommen wird? ^^




> Auch weil Nivida bei der Vorstellung der neuen Karten schneller war.


 Was hat das denn bitte damit zu tun? ^^ die Leute warten doch nicht alle darauf, bis entweder AMD oder Nvidia ne neue Top-Karte rausbringen und kaufen die dann - egal was sie leistet und kostet ^^  Die weitaus meisten leute kaufen dann eine Karte, wenn sie eine brauchen, und dann schauen die, was es DANN so gibt und wählen eine Karte aus. Ggf. - wenn die erfahren, dass in den nächsten 3-4 Wochen was neues kommt - warten die noch ein wenig ab und kaufen halt dann. Aber ob dann AMD oder Nvidia schon grad eine neue Karte draußen hat, ist dann eher Zufall.

Vor allem: für die Leute, die viel Geld ausgeben wollen, hat Nvidia nun die "neueren" Modelle als AMD. Das stimmt. Aber für die ganzen Leute, die eher was zwischen 200 und 300, maximal 350 Euro suchen, da hat wiederum AMD nun vorgelegt - deiner Logik nach müsste dann also AMD im Vorteil sein, wenn es um die Preis/Leistungs-Klasse geht, in die eine GTX 1060 vermutlich kommt - oder?  




> Es ist abzusehen, das die 1070 der neue Verkaufsschlager werden wird.


 Natürlich wird sie das - bei denen, die mehr als 400€ ausgeben können. Und ein Verkaufsschlager könnte die RX 480 auch werden, halt in IHRER Preisklasse. Was meinst du, wie vielen Leuten >450€ einfach nur viel zu teuer sind? Die meisten User in den letzten 10 Jahren wählen bei einer Kaufberatung eher eine Karte von 250 bis 350 Euro, also in den letzten ca 2 Jahren GTX 970 oder R9 290/390 für maximal 350€




> Und wenn die Jungs bei AMD was in der Birne hätten, hätten sie ein 50 Euro billigeres Gerät mit besserer Leistung auf den Markt gebracht.


 Oh ja, da ist ja dieser Dschinn bei AMD in der Entwicklungsabteilung, bei dem die sich was wünschen können - echt doof, dass die Idioten sich eine 250€-Karte mit einer Leistung zwischen einer GTX 970 und GTX 980 ausgesucht und nicht befohlen haben, eine RX 490 oder 490X mit der Leistung einer GTX 1070 aus der Dschinn-Dimension heranploppen zu lassen, die man dann für 400-450€ verkaufen kann...


----------



## Spassbremse (30. Juni 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Oh ja, da ist ja dieser Dschinn bei AMD in der Entwicklungsabteilung, bei dem die sich was wünschen können [...]



Hihi, ich musste jetzt herzhaft lachen. Danke, Herb!


----------



## Scholdarr (30. Juni 2016)

Früher haben Leute aufgerüstet, weil sie ein bestimmtes neues Spiel, das man gerne spielen mochte, gar nicht mehr oder nur in mangelhafter Qualität spielen konnten.

Heute rüsten Leute scheinbar sofort auf, wenn eine neue Karte auf den Markt kommt, nur damit die dann im Rechner verstauben kann.


Ich frage mich, was wohl vernünftiger ist...


----------



## svd (30. Juni 2016)

Naja, persönlich wäre mir schon lieber gewesen, sie hätten die 4GB Version preislich so positioniert, dass man sich eine, noch mehr kastrierte, 470 hätte sparen können.
Dafür die 8GB-Version zB mit einem 512-bit breiten Bus angebunden, oder so. 

Naja, Endeffekt wird's eh so aussehen, dass, für FullHD, die günstigere 4GB-Karte schön ausreicht und die 8GB-Karte für CrossFire interessanter ist.
(*Wenn* es funktioniert, spielt das Gespann, bei steigender Auflösung, ja sehr wohl in der Liga mit der GTX1080 oder der 295X. Prima für 4k oder 21:9...)


----------



## Spassbremse (30. Juni 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Früher haben Leute aufgerüstet, weil sie ein bestimmtes neues Spiel, das man gerne spielen mochte, gar nicht mehr oder nur in mangelhafter Qualität spielen konnten.
> 
> Heute rüsten Leute scheinbar sofort auf, wenn eine neue Karte auf den Markt kommt, nur damit die dann im Rechner verstauben kann.
> 
> ...



Ich stoße meine Grafikkarten schon seit geraumer Zeit im 2-Jahresrhythmus ab, da der Wertverlust zu diesem Zeitpunkt überschaubar ist, meistens sind es nur 100-150€ weniger, als ich als Neupreis gezahlt habe. 
Würde ich dagegen 4-5 Jahre warten, bis ich mir eine neue Karte kaufe, müsste ich quasi wieder den vollen Preis für eine neue bezahlen.

Daher betrachte ich ~100€ alle zwei Jahre als eine verschwindend geringe Summe, die ich in eine Karte investiere. 
Gut, diesmal war's mehr als doppelt so viel, aber was soll's?


----------



## Scholdarr (30. Juni 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich stoße meine Grafikkarten schon seit geraumer Zeit im 2-Jahresrhythmus ab, da der Wertverlust zu diesem Zeitpunkt überschaubar ist, meistens sind es nur 100-150€ weniger, als ich als Neupreis gezahlt habe.


Ach, so weit plane ich nie voraus bei sowas. Wer weiß, ob ich in 2 Jahren überhaupt noch intensiv zocke. Das Leben ist voller Wendungen und Überraschungen... 



> Gut, diesmal war's mehr als doppelt so viel, aber was soll's?


Wer hat, der hat.


----------



## Spassbremse (30. Juni 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Wer hat, der hat.



Na, als (angehender?) WIng solltest Du ja diesbezüglich auch keine Probleme kennen...


----------



## Scholdarr (30. Juni 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Na, als (angehender?) WIng solltest Du ja diesbezüglich auch keine Probleme kennen...


Den M.Sc. hab ich schon länger in der Tasche, nur mit dem Job tue ich mich noch schwer. Am Geld liegts aber nicht, das war mir noch nie sonderlich wichtig. 

So oder so muss meine gute "alte" 970 halt noch ein paar Monate ihren Dienst verrichten, macht ja nichts. Für Solitaire, Fußballspiele und Oldschool-RPGs reichts allemal.


----------



## Klauzzi (1. Juli 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Aha - und welche Kartes soll das sein? ^^  die 1070 kostet mindestens 470€, die kannst du also nicht meinen.  ^^   Aber wenn doch, dann ist da trotzdem ein kleiner Denkfehler oder eine Milchmädchenrechnung, nenn es wie Du willst:  denn die GTX 980 Ti war halt auch EXTREM überteuert, dass darf man nicht vergessen. Wenn du nun diese Leistung für "nur" 500€ bekommst, dann ist das an sich nur ein fairerer Preis, der schon lange überfällig war.
> 
> Also wie ich gelesen habe, kostest sie zu Beginn in der Founders Edition 470 € wird aber später günstiger werden. Die Founders Edition soll sich an Leute richten die es gar nicht abwarten können.
> 
> ...




Keine Ahnung in welcher Welt du lebst. Ich lebe in einer Welt in der Nivida die schnellsten GPUs derzeit baut. Und wenn AMD am Grafikkarten Markt noch ne Rolle spielen will, dann hätte dieses Jahr ein ähnlicher Kracher auf den Markt kommen müssen als wie es Nivida getan hat. Ich werde jedenfalls noch ein paar Monate warten bis es Modelle von anderen Herstellern gibt und dann eine GTX 1070 holen, obwohl ich gerade wegen AMD Free Sync eig eine AMD Karte kaufen wollte. Denn die Monitore die G-sync unterstützen sind einfach zu teuer. 

Sorry aber das mit den zitieren bekomme ich irgendwie nicht richtig hin.^^


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juli 2016)

Klauzzi schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung in welcher Welt du lebst. Ich lebe in einer Welt in der Nivida die schnellsten GPUs derzeit baut.


 ja und? Dem habe ich doch gar nicht widersprochen...  ^^   Es will doch aber nicht jeder "die schnellste" Grafikkarte haben, sondern die Karte, die für sein Budget die beste ist. Ob nun AMD oder Nvidia "die schnellste aktuelle Karte" hat, ist mir als Käufer doch echt scheissegal - mich interessiert nur, welche Karte für das Geld, was ich ausgeben will, die beste ist.

Und die weitaus meisten Leute, die auch regelmäßig mal spielen, kaufen halt in der Preisklasse 200 bis 400 Euro. Ich hatte für einen anderen Thread neulich mal die Verkaufszahlen bei mindfactory rausgeschrieben, und da wurde allein von EINEM einzigen Modell der GTX 970, ich glaub von MSI, schon mehr verkauft wie von ALLEN GTX 980 und 980 Ti zusammengenommen. Irgendwas um die 25-30 Tausend.

Die schnellste aktuelle Karte zu haben ist schön für einen Hersteller, aber die meisten Nutzer interessieren sich für Grafikkarten unter 400€, und Geld verdient man ja in mehreren Preis- und Leistungsklassen und nicht nur im Bereich, den Hardwarefreaks haben wollen und dann auch "gerne" 500€ oder mehr zahlen


----------



## Spassbremse (1. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Für Solitaire, Fußballspiele und Oldschool-RPGs reichts allemal.



Tiefstapelei vom Feinsten, sehr britisch.


----------



## Spiritogre (1. Juli 2016)

Klauzzi schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung in welcher Welt du lebst. Ich lebe in einer Welt in der Nivida die schnellsten GPUs derzeit baut. Und wenn AMD am Grafikkarten Markt noch ne Rolle spielen will, dann hätte dieses Jahr ein ähnlicher Kracher auf den Markt kommen müssen als wie es Nivida getan hat. Ich werde jedenfalls noch ein paar Monate warten bis es Modelle von anderen Herstellern gibt und dann eine GTX 1070 holen, obwohl ich gerade wegen AMD Free Sync eig eine AMD Karte kaufen wollte. Denn die Monitore die G-sync unterstützen sind einfach zu teuer.



Am besten holst du dir dann noch einen echten (jawoll!) Gamer-Monitor mit miesem TN Panel. Dann kannst du mit deiner GF 1070 in Full HD die Spiele bei grausigen Farben mit 140 FPS zocken. 

Ich bleibe lieber bei 60 FPS und Full HD, zahle nur einen Bruchteil und habe mit IPS / AMVA Panel Monitor dafür die weitaus schönere Bildqualität.


----------



## Alisis1990 (1. Juli 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Am besten holst du dir dann noch einen echten (jawoll!) Gamer-Monitor mit miesem TN Panel. Dann kannst du mit deiner GF 1070 in Full HD die Spiele bei grausigen Farben mit 140 FPS zocken.
> 
> Ich bleibe lieber bei 60 FPS und Full HD, zahle nur einen Bruchteil und habe mit IPS / AMVA Panel Monitor dafür die weitaus schönere Bildqualität.


Najaaaaa also nen gutes TN Panel kann das selbe wie ein günstiges IPS Panel  ich würde jetzt nicht am Panel entscheiden wie gut der Monitor ist  sondern im Laden  ok gut für 200€ wirds kein besonders tolles TN geben, aber sie ein Super Jawoll Gaming Monitor wird da nicht in diese Kategorie Monitor gehören


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juli 2016)

Alisis1990 schrieb:


> Najaaaaa also nen gutes TN Panel kann das selbe wie ein günstiges IPS Panel  ich würde jetzt nicht am Panel entscheiden wie gut der Monitor ist  sondern im Laden  ok gut für 200€ wirds kein besonders tolles TN geben, aber sie ein Super Jawoll Gaming Monitor wird da nicht in diese Kategorie Monitor gehören




Ein solides TN-Panel hat nun echt keine Nachteile mehr zu IPS, was die Farben angeht, außer man sitzt irgendwie schief (Stichwort: Blickwinkel). Und selbst wenn IPS etwas besser dasteht: von "grausamen" Farben ist man ja wohl WEIT weit entfernt, sonst müssten ja Millionen User (die meisten haben ja TN) total unzufrieden sein, wenn zB ein Rot eher wie braun wirkt oder ein Blau nach grau aussieht usw.


----------



## Alisis1990 (1. Juli 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ein solides TN-Panel hat nun echt keine Nachteile mehr zu IPS, was die Farben angeht, außer man sitzt irgendwie schief (Stichwort: Blickwinkel). Und selbst wenn IPS etwas besser dasteht: von "grausamen" Farben ist man ja wohl WEIT weit entfernt, sonst müssten ja Millionen User (die meisten haben ja TN) total unzufrieden sein, wenn zB ein Rot eher wie braun wirkt oder ein Blau nach grau aussieht usw.


Da finde ich ehrlich gesagt aber diese Bonbon Farben aktueller HdTVs schlimmer  da hat ja quasi jeder roten Lippenstift drauf  ... hah wie waren noch die Zeiten von damals ... Monitor oder tv gekauft ..  auf den "entmagnetisier" button gedrückt und los gings  

Heute muss man nur weil man einen Monitor kaufen will eine Fremdsprache lernen, sein erstgeborenes opfern und sich mit unendlichen Meinungen auseinander setzen.


----------



## Spiritogre (1. Juli 2016)

Also ich habe mich damals bewusst für einen Monitor mit AMVA Display entschieden. Knackige realistische Farben, guter Schwarzwert, schnelle Schaltzeiten. Sehr Blickwinkelstabil noch dazu. Klar, neue TN Panels sind nicht mehr so grausam wie vor zehn Jahren aber ich finde dennoch, dass sie bei der Darstellungsqualität merkbar zurückhängen. Deswegen rege ich mich auch immer ziemlich darüber auf, wenn dann Gamer Displays mit 120 oder 140 Hz für 600 und mehr Euro verkauft werden. Für das Geld bekommt man ein 30 Zoll Display mit Top-Darstellung, wo das Gamer-Teil komplett einpacken kann.


----------



## Alisis1990 (1. Juli 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Also ich habe mich damals bewusst für einen Monitor mit AMVA Display entschieden. Knackige realistische Farben, guter Schwarzwert, schnelle Schaltzeiten. Sehr Blickwinkelstabil noch dazu. Klar, neue TN Panels sind nicht mehr so grausam wie vor zehn Jahren aber ich finde dennoch, dass sie bei der Darstellungsqualität merkbar zurückhängen. Deswegen rege ich mich auch immer ziemlich darüber auf, wenn dann Gamer Displays mit 120 oder 140 Hz für 600 und mehr Euro verkauft werden. Für das Geld bekommt man ein 30 Zoll Display mit Top-Darstellung, wo das Gamer-Teil komplett einpacken kann.


Also wenn ich in einem Geschäft gehe. Mir mehreren Monitore und panels ansehe. Würde ich mich immer für das entscheiden was in meinem Preisbereich den für mich besten Eindruck macht. Gefällt mir das TN kaufe ich es. Bei meinem jetzigen Monitor hatte aber das IPS Panel die Nase vorn. 

Ist aber auch ein 27" für nur 200€  

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spiritogre (1. Juli 2016)

Du sagst es ja selbst, sogar bei deinem günstigen Monitor lag das mit IPS vorne.


----------



## Alisis1990 (1. Juli 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Du sagst es ja selbst, sogar bei deinem günstigen Monitor lag das mit IPS vorne.


Oder gerade weil in diesen Preisbereichen eher günstige TN panels verbaut werden und IPS einen gewissen Grundstandart hat?


----------



## Spiritogre (1. Juli 2016)

Ne, IPS Panels sind erheblich teurer als TN Panels.


----------



## Scholdarr (1. Juli 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Also ich habe mich damals bewusst für einen Monitor mit AMVA Display entschieden


Me, too. War imo der beste Kompromiss aus Schnelligkeit und Farbqualität für Zocker.


----------



## Alisis1990 (2. Juli 2016)

Wie gesagt ich bin in den Laden und habe mir Geräte angeschaut ... Im Grunde ist mir egal welches Panel da drin Sitz solange alles so ist das ich zufrieden damit bin  .
Ist mir dann aber auch egal ob es anderen gefällt.

Wenn ich mir in absehbarer Zeit nen größeren TV hole werde ich meinen jetzigen dann auch als Monitor nutzen. 

In seinem PC/Gaming Modus ist von input lag auch nichts zu merken (im Vergleich zu meinem monitor)

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spassbremse (2. Juli 2016)

Ah, noch mehr Leute im AMVA-Club. 

Ich habe hier AMVA- und IPS-Monitore, TN-Panels sind schon seit Jahren ein NoGo bei mir.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2016)

also, ich hab gleichteure IPS und TN mal verglichen und keinen Unterschied im qualitativen Sinne gesehen.  Dass ein 60Hz-IPS für 300€ natürlich ein besseres Bild haben muss als ein gleichteurer 144Hz-TN-Monitor, das ist aber ja klar. Aber ein 300€-60Hz-TN-Monitor ist bis auf die Blickwinkelnachteile nicht schwächer als IPS, und wenn überhaupt, dann nur im direkten Vergleich. Natürlich muss man den Monitor auch immer erst richtig konfigurieren.

Es gibt ja auch schon längst 150-00€-IPS-Modelle, 24 Zoll, 60Hz, Full-HD, Gaming-geeignet. Wenn die per se vom Bild besser wären als die ganzen zahlreichen TN-Modelle zum gleichen Preis mit identischen technischen Eckdaten: warum sind die TNs dann nicht schon längst verschwunden?


----------



## Spassbremse (2. Juli 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, ich hab gleichteure IPS und TN mal verglichen und keinen Unterschied im qualitativen Sinne gesehen.  Dass ein 60Hz-IPS für 300€ natürlich ein besseres Bild haben muss als ein gleichteurer 144Hz-TN-Monitor, das ist aber ja klar. Aber ein 300€-60Hz-TN-Monitor ist bis auf die Blickwinkelnachteile nicht schwächer als IPS, und wenn überhaupt, dann nur im direkten Vergleich. Natürlich muss man den Monitor auch immer erst richtig konfigurieren.



Das, was mir am Wichtigsten ist, nämlich exzellente Farbbrillanz und hohe Schwarzwerte, können TN-Panels nicht bieten - TN wirken auf mich immer blass und "ausgewaschen". Das Problem habe ich bei IPS und AMVA nicht.

Für Gaming, insbesondere, wenn es um sehr schnelle Spiele geht, Racer und schnelle FPS bspw., ist ein TN-Panel aber sicherlich nach wie vor die erste Wahl.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Das, was mir am Wichtigsten ist, nämlich exzellente Farbbrillanz und hohe Schwarzwerte, können TN-Panels nicht bieten - TN wirken auf mich immer blass und "ausgewaschen". Das Problem habe ich bei IPS und AMVA nicht.


 das hängt doch aber auch vom "Modell" ab. Es gibt auch gute TN-Panels mit guten Farben und Schwarzwerten. Es kann sein, dass es auch im besten Falle nicht GANZ so "schwarz" möglich ist wie bei IPS, aber hier wird ja geradeso getan, als würde jedes TN-Panel automatisch so aussehen, als würde jeder user sofort sagen "da stimmt aber was mit den Farben nicht" - und das obwohl bis vor 3-4 Jahren außer für Profianwender ohnehin nichts anderes als TN bezahlbar war und fleißig genutzt wurde  ^^   



> Für Gaming, insbesondere, wenn es um sehr schnelle Spiele geht, Racer und schnelle FPS bspw., ist ein TN-Panel aber sicherlich nach wie vor die erste Wahl.


 auch IPS sind inzwischen deutlich besser geworden, und zwar erschwingliche Modelle. Da merken allenfalls Pro-Gamer noch einen Nachteil, wenn man nicht grad ein Modell nimmt, das selbst als Herstellerangabe eine Reaktionszeit über 8-12ms hat  Nur in Sachen "viel Hz" UND gute Reaktionszeit UND auch noch höhere Auflösungen als FulLHD ist es bei IPS kompliziert bis "aktuell nicht marktgerecht machbar"


----------

